# Standby for Maintenance on 23 September



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 18, 2015)

Just in case I failed to send this out sooner, my web host is upgrading some software and hardware on Sep 23 and has warned of some disruptions. If you have unusual problems next Wednesday then it will probably be due to the upgrade.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 23, 2015)

Just a reminder. There was some intermittent connectivity already today. I don't know if it's my imagination but it seems like site performance is snappier right now than it has been in the past.


----------



## Edward (Sep 23, 2015)

Had some issues earlier in the week, but it has been running fine for me today.


----------

